# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Ish ushtar i UÇK-se kerkon ndihem....

## iliria e para

Nuk e di se  se a ka vendin ketu kjo teme?
Isham duke "shfletuar " faqet e internetit dhe hasa tek nje ku nje ish ushtar i UÇK-se me prejardhje nga Mali i zi kerkonte ndihem. Ky ishte kthyer nga USA me disa shoke qe te marrin pjese ne luften kunder okupatorit serb. Ky sot ishte pa pune , pa banese pa mundesi te kthehet as ne Mal te zi (ku e kishte familjen) dhe kishte mbetur ne rruge. Kerkonte ndihem. Per me shume lexoni kete faqe....  

http://www.malesia.org/lajmet/02.html

----------

